# how much do puppies sleep?



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Lucky finally came home yesterday and we survived the first night with the small pen set up with piddle pad on one side, bed on the other. He used the piddle pad without waking us but obviously couldn't get far enough away from it to sleep. He ultimately pushed his bed between him and it and slept on the pen floor. We had one frantic episode of distress a t 2 a.m. when he had to poop and obviously would not do that in the pen. Afterwards he slept till 6 a.m. when I think I woke him getting up. So 10 to 6 is pretty good and then a morning with a little toy play, combing, of course food and water etc. and now he's back to sleep. Do they sleep mostly all day??? He slept yesterday afternoon but I thought it was the trauma of the car ride exhausted him. But he is a baby (9 weeks) so does he mostly sleep? Should I ever wake him? ANyone have a minute to walk me through a young puppy's day including sleep time. Thank you thank you.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Yep, they sleep a lot. Don't wake him if he's sleeping. At that age our day was mainly pee pee time, crating until there is a pee or poop, then play for awhile as a reward, then nap time in the crate (even if she didn't sleep she was in there to rest and give us a break), repeat cycle as soon as they wake up.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Yes they sleep a lot!!! Enjoy it! GRIN!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

let sleeping dogs lie


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks. Do any dogs poop on the piddle pad?? Lucky seems resigned to pee on it when he must, but poops seem to require a different location. Different each time. Should I be taking him out for poops already at nine weeks? He's never used a collar or lead...but maybe I should prepare for that. He whimpers and spins some (I think; we've only known each other for less than 24 hours) when he is planning to poop. Thanks for advice. I believe that deep inside he knows what is expected and just wants to test limits. But hey, he wasn't formally potty trained at the breeder. I may be reading too much into his drop dead gorgeous little face.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Jasmine didn't poop on pads. We took her outside from the start. You have to show them repeatedly what is expected until the habit forms.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Alcibides said:


> Thanks. Do any dogs poop on the piddle pad?? Lucky seems resigned to pee on it when he must, but poops seem to require a different location. Different each time. Should I be taking him out for poops already at nine weeks? He's never used a collar or lead...but maybe I should prepare for that. He whimpers and spins some (I think; we've only known each other for less than 24 hours) when he is planning to poop. Thanks for advice. I believe that deep inside he knows what is expected and just wants to test limits. But hey, he wasn't formally potty trained at the breeder. I may be reading too much into his drop dead gorgeous little face.


We didn't use pee pads, as Kodi was trained to a litter box. He WOULD poop there, as long as the box was COMPLETELY clean, but much preferred going poop outdoors, right from the beginning.

At 9 weeks, he won't know how to WALK on a leash, but there is no reason not to put a soft harness and leash on him when you take him out and just follow him around so that he gets used to the feel.

He definitely does NOT know what is expected of him at 9 weeks... he's still an infant. What he does know (and will learn better as you keep at it) is routine. He will get in the HABIT of going in a certain place or on a certain texture. It sounds like he already has the habit of not soiling his bed, and that's a good start. It's too bad that his breeder didn't put the time into potty training, because it would make things easier for you now, just make sure he is set up for success as has a few opportunities for accidents as you can possibly manage. He'll learn, but for a long while, it will be YOUR good management that creates error-free pottying, not him truly understanding what's going on.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I think with the poop thing they like to move around some to get it going. I tried to train mostly outside. I had a small fence that Maddie would run back and forth a few times before pooping. I did it all wrong because mine are still not house trained. My kids don't listen to me either. If I'm not home or in the middle of the night they go on piddle pads. But the other doesn't seem to make it there.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody has always used the Ugodog. I was thankful I went that route instead of pee pads on their own because it turns out I got one of the paper obsessed Havanese. No way would pee pads alone have worked with him. 

He's never had problems using the Ugodog to poop on. From day one he seemed to know to poop there. It took longer to get him to realize he needed to pee there every time too. At work I take him outside. I find he does the circle dance thing outside way more than inside. Outside it's pace, pace, pace...circle, circle, circle...pace, pace, pace...etc etc...and heaven forbid he gets distracted by something because then it all has to start over again. Also outside he wants to go to about 4 different spots before deciding which one he's going to use. Inside, he just runs over to the Ugodog, does a limited circle dance and then goes lickety split. Also, when I go somewhere and take the Ugodog with me, he immediately knows that it is Ok to go there. When we go to my parents, and they have a nice yard, he'll run around and play outside and then run inside to use the Ugodog. (now I'd prefer it if he went outside when it's ok to do so) but he either seems to prefer to use his Ugodog or just knows the Ugodog is ok to use.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Lots. I always made sure that Henry as a pup had quiet time for his napping several times a day.


----------



## rlewis (Sep 20, 2011)

I always put a leash and collar on Kobe and took him outside to go potty and poop. I didn't tug on him, we don't have a fenced yard so needed it to be sure I could catch him! I did always take him to the same place, and now 10 months later, he still poops in the same 4' square patch of lawn every time. Makes clean up really easy!!


----------

